

Sarah Lacy’s PandoDaily launches with $2.5 million in funding - kunle
http://gigaom.com/2012/01/16/sarah-lacys-pandodaily-launches-with-2-5-million-in-funding/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=gigaom

======
chrisacky
This will be interesting. Considering former TC writer O'Hear's new Startup
getting coverage on TC, <http://www.beepl.com/>

I wonder if the Sarah Lacy will get a friendly mention on TC.

Ariana would have a fit.

